# Things owner need to know for 1st dealer maintenance!



## cruze-zeeke (Nov 1, 2013)

I just got a call from the dealer asking me to bring my car in for my first regularly schedule maintenance. I know that it's too early(less than 3k miles), but I want to anyway because I'm want to see if I can get the dealer to wash all the salt off the vehicles. I've read through story of dealer putting in the wrong oil and such.

What are some of the things I need to look out for? I want to have a list with me when I go in that way nothing bad can happen.


----------



## brian v (Dec 25, 2011)

You should give them a call first to see what they are talking about . Make sure they are not trying to con you into a service that you would not require for quite some time .
Plus you can determine if you really can trust them with the service of your vehicle .
Watch out for a inspection for 159.00 $$ plain hoopla to Goage you .


----------



## Tomko (Jun 1, 2013)

cruze-zeeke said:


> I just got a call from the dealer asking me to bring my car in for my first regularly schedule maintenance. I know that it's too early(less than 3k miles), but I want to anyway because I'm want to see if I can get the dealer to wash all the salt off the vehicles. I've read through story of dealer putting in the wrong oil and such.
> 
> What are some of the things I need to look out for? I want to have a list with me when I go in that way nothing bad can happen.


I've not come across any member having the wrong oil placed in their engine. Yes, it is important that you remind your dealer about the dexos2 requirement, and I suspect that all of us have, but I'm not aware of anyone having had the wrong oil placed in their engine. If you have found a specific example please bring it forth. 

As it relates to a dealership requesting that you come in for service at 3,000 miles - this is just plain unnecessary and a move by the leadership at that dealership to bill for unnecessary maintenance. 

It is a sad truth of the car business that many dealerships make very little money off the sale, but generate much larger profits on service and parts. 

I'm constantly getting e-mail, phone calls and letters telling me that it's time to come in for service or about their seasonal special. I just place these offers where they belong - with the other junk I receive. 

Dealerships know that you just dropped major coin on your new car and they leverage your anxiety into paying for crap you don't need. 

If you want the salt removed from your car, then go to a touchless car wash. It will cost you less than going to the dealer for a 'free' service. 

Sent from AutoGuide.com App


----------



## diesel (Jun 8, 2013)

cruze-zeeke said:


> I just got a call from the dealer asking me to bring my car in for my first regularly schedule maintenance. I know that it's too early(less than 3k miles), but I want to anyway because I'm want to see if I can get the dealer to wash all the salt off the vehicles. I've read through story of dealer putting in the wrong oil and such.
> 
> What are some of the things I need to look out for? I want to have a list with me when I go in that way nothing bad can happen.


I would wait until about 6K miles. I got my 4 free services done at 6K intervals, with the last at 23,xxx. I made sure they had the Dexos2 oil in stock, as well as the filter, and that they knew to put DEF in it. I also verified the oil part number on the WO when it was complete. 

Also, as I discovered when I did the fuel filter on mine, the under body panels trap salt under the car and the only way to get it out is to remove the panels first.


----------



## cruze-zeeke (Nov 1, 2013)

Thanks guys.

Diesel : is it hard to remove those panel?


----------



## KpaxFAQ (Sep 1, 2013)

cruze-zeeke said:


> Thanks guys.
> 
> Diesel : is it hard to remove those panel?


No, 10mm does the trick


----------



## Benner (Sep 28, 2013)

Dealer won't remove that panel for free. Can almost guarantee it. Because I won't remove any panels unless I'm getting paid for it. Way I see it is if I break it I'm paying for it so I'm not even gonna risk it unless I get paid. 

I'm a GM tech incase that's not obvious.


----------



## fj40intow (Nov 4, 2013)

Tomko said:


> I've not come across any member having the wrong oil placed in their engine. Yes, it is important that you remind your dealer about the dexos2 requirement, and I suspect that all of us have, but I'm not aware of anyone having had the wrong oil placed in their engine. If you have found a specific example please bring it forth.
> 
> As it relates to a dealership requesting that you come in for service at 3,000 miles - this is just plain unnecessary and a move by the leadership at that dealership to bill for unnecessary maintenance.
> 
> ...


I called a week in advance and they still could not get oil. They put Mobil 1 full synthetic in mine. I raised **** about it and now they have 5 case of dexos II in stock. I have the ONLY Cruze 2.0TD they have sold. Oh and the service writers have now been coached on what is included in the service.


----------



## ParisTNDude (Oct 7, 2013)

Strange, I've never had a dealership call me to schedule a service especially at 3K miles. When I decided to do the service at 6K miles, I called to make sure they had the Dexos II oil and the filter...they didn't have either, but immediately ordered it. I scheduled my maintenance and they performed it perfectly as far as I can tell. They even showed me one of the empty quart bottles of oil they used which was AC Delco, Dexos2. I have a good dealership and trust them with my car.


----------



## diesel (Jun 8, 2013)

fj40intow said:


> I called a week in advance and they still could not get oil. They put Mobil 1 full synthetic in mine. I raised **** about it and now they have 5 case of dexos II in stock. I have the ONLY Cruze 2.0TD they have sold. Oh and the service writers have now been coached on what is included in the service.


I would have them change it twice to get that out of there. On their dime.


----------



## CosmosGoat (Sep 23, 2013)

On my first service I had to explain about dexos 2 to them and on my receipt it still said dexos1. Long story short they assured me it was the correct oil that went in.


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

CosmosGoat said:


> On my first service I had to explain about dexos 2 to them and on my receipt it still said dexos1. Long story short they assured me it was the correct oil that went in.


If it was the correct oil they should have corrected the receipt. The reason is that if something happens that GM can trace to the oil having this receipt showing the wrong oil could become an issue.


----------



## Tomko (Jun 1, 2013)

obermd said:


> If it was the correct oil they should have corrected the receipt. The reason is that if something happens that GM can trace to the oil having this receipt showing the wrong oil could become an issue.


True. I suspect that the dealership software wasn't updated to reflect dexos2. 


Sent from AutoGuide.com App


----------



## CosmosGoat (Sep 23, 2013)

Tomko said:


> True. I suspect that the dealership software wasn't updated to reflect dexos2.
> 
> 
> Sent from AutoGuide.com App


That's what I was told. If there ever is a problem and they blame the oil, the dealer put it in so there may be some finger pointing.


----------



## MilTownSHO (Oct 9, 2013)

Tomko said:


> True. I suspect that the dealership software wasn't updated to reflect dexos2.


I think the same, when I got my receipt from my first oil change the 1 was scribbled out and 2 written next to it without me ever mentioning anything. Tells me someone was actually paying attention.


----------



## 70AARCUDA (Nov 14, 2010)

...all said and done, it's still very *pathetic* that customers end up telling the selling dealerships what their products' service needs and products should be.


----------



## Tomko (Jun 1, 2013)

70AARCUDA said:


> ...all said and done, it's still very *pathetic* that customers end up telling the selling dealerships what their products' service needs and products should be.


But not surprising given the limited market penetration. 


Sent from AutoGuide.com App


----------



## xxarmando (Feb 10, 2014)

Doesn't the manual suggest dexos 1? I don't know much and I just got a week ago the cruze that's why I'm asking.

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## boraz (Aug 29, 2013)

xxarmando said:


> Doesn't the manual suggest dexos 1? I don't know much and I just got a week ago the cruze that's why I'm asking.
> 
> Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


no, diesel cruze takes dexos 2


----------



## KpaxFAQ (Sep 1, 2013)

Tomko said:


> But not surprising given the limited market penetration.
> 
> 
> Sent from AutoGuide.com App


I respect your point of view but completely disagree. It's nothing more then a half ass excuse in my eyes. Their only job is to be masters of their product line whether or not you have one on the lot and to have such widespread cluelessness is what I like to call an "Epic Fail". A good dealership would have excitement about a very new and "limited" product and should know all they need to know before it arrives on the lots for sale. A learning curve from customers coming in to buy the product or have it serviced AFTER purchase is unacceptable.


----------



## Aussie (Sep 16, 2012)

When I bought my diesel the first service was at 3000km but was really only a check up. After that services are at 15000k, 30000k etc. or every nine months whichever comes first. I am booked to have a guy from the dealer come out to do my second service even though I only have 17000k on the clock in 18 months. My dealer has a contractor that comes to you to service the car at no extra cost.


----------



## Danny5 (Dec 22, 2011)

What a hassle it was to have my first service done. Don't get me wrong, I love my dealer, but so many issues!!!



Service writer (whom I've had for YEARS) asked me how I was going to pay for the oil change.
Received vehicle, and asked if DEF had been filled. Service writer told me they don't do that, then stopped me as I was getting in my car to have it added.
Oil tech was looking under the hood for the DEF fill location
Asked them to drain water out of fuel filter after they filled DEF
Verbally verified that Dexos2 was used. Never confirmed.

Lord only knows if I forgot a step. I know it shouldn't be my job to ensure that all the steps are followed, but watching the tech in my engine bay looking for the DEF fill really made me worry!!!


----------



## Tomko (Jun 1, 2013)

Reality is that most dealers have more experience working on corvette than they do Cruze diesel. 


Sent from AutoGuide.com App


----------



## GotDiesel? (Sep 9, 2013)

So is draining the fuel filter part of the service included in the first service as I was told not its not.


----------



## diesel (Jun 8, 2013)

Danny5 said:


> What a hassle it was to have my first service done. Don't get me wrong, I love my dealer, but so many issues!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


If this sort of thing happened when I went in for my first service (8 months ago) I would not have been so surprised, but this car has been out for 9 months now. Unbelievable, IMO.


----------



## diesel (Jun 8, 2013)

MrDiesel said:


> So is draining the fuel filter part of the service included in the first service as I was told not its not.


It's not


----------



## KpaxFAQ (Sep 1, 2013)

diesel said:


> It's not


I know it's not in the paperwork but I'd hope anyone could negotiate their dealer to do it free. I'd raise a stink and ask what's the point of the "we've got you covered" free maintenance program if it doesn't cover a 10 minute maintenance listed in the manual. 

Yeah I'm that guy  but I never ask anything of anyone that I feel is unreasonable. It's the same with def top offs in Canada, you had better believe I'd be getting it topped off for free. It's $4 of DEF for crying out loud! ANYTHING can be negotiated regardless of policy or paperwork.

any quality business or retailer will go the extra mile to make a customer happy. I was at target to buy something today and stated I saw the same item $50 dollars cheaper on their website last weekthey looked it up and it was no longer. I didnt even ask and they offered 10% off the 300 dollar item plus my 5% with the target card. It's amazing what you get sometimes if you just ask.


----------



## Chevy Customer Care (Oct 29, 2011)

Danny5, 

Let us know if you need us to reach out to your dealership. Sorry it was a but of a hassle. 

Erica Tiffany
Chevrolet Customer Care


----------



## GotDiesel? (Sep 9, 2013)

*Chevy Customer Care 

PM Sent . 
*


----------



## RedHot14Diesel (Jan 17, 2014)

Things like this is the reason I want to do my own PMCS on my car. 


Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## GotDiesel? (Sep 9, 2013)

RedHot14Diesel said:


> Things like this is the reason I want to do my own PMCS on my car.
> 
> 
> I second that as the dealers of today are pretty much useless unless its a customer pay job and even then one has to question everything .


----------



## diesel (Jun 8, 2013)

Once we got past the minor teething pains, my dealership was great for the free service. My first service was back in July, so probably the first free service in the country haha


----------

